# Bobcat Full body mount price?



## kevinsulikowski

Im going to have one done and out here ive seen any where from about $350.00 to $1200.00


----------



## kevinsulikowski

go to taxidermy.net and click on hte taxidermist option. looks like around 450.00 to 650.00 in your area


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

Prices on bobcats will vary almost as much as the quality on bobcats will.


----------



## rlbreakfield

I want it done correctly but DANG! that's high. May just do a european skull mount.


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt

I can do a nice bobcat mount on a log for $430. It all depends on what you want and what kind of habitat you want it put on.


----------



## rlbreakfield

Talked to a guy here that quoted $400.00. I guess I'm just too much of a cheapskate, that still sounds awfully high. Thanks for the replies fellas.


----------



## spenn

I just picked mine up Saturday. It was $350 with habitat and open mouth. Probably the best I have seen in a while. I will try to post pics tomorrow.


----------



## spenn

Not the best pics taken with my phone, but here they are.


----------



## rlbreakfield

spenn said:


> Not the best pics taken with my phone, but here they are.


:thumbs_up


----------



## M.Magis

Not to point fingers, but some of you should actually look at pics of live bobcats before saying how good your mounts are.


----------



## okdeerslayer

M.Magis said:


> Not to point fingers, but some of you should actually look at pics of live bobcats before saying how good your mounts are.


:thumbs_up


----------



## MOC

Oh, geez. Please don't take this wrong, but I would not have paid anything for that mount pictured. I once ran over a bobcat - it looked similar. 

It really doesn't matter what it costs - if you like the work the taxidermist does, it's worth it. I know that sounds odd, but the cost will be forgotten in short order, and you could potentially be looking at that mount the rest of your life. 

TimberlandTaxi (posted above) is doing a bobcat for me right now. He's also doing a whitetail buck shoulder mount. I don't consider his prices to be that expensive at all for the work that he does (although when I go and pick them both up, I plan on just handing over my entire checkbook and just crying a little). You should pick a taxidermist based on qualty of work - not what it costs or how long it's going to take.

I understand you're looking for what you should pay, but you really won't get a lot of useful information. You'll just get a broad range of prices, which rarely reflect the quality of work.


----------



## jimmy bug

Cats are the one amimal that i havent see alot of quality mounts done. I can honestly say you will get what you pay for 99% of the time. The mount above is hideouse, simply put. JB


----------



## Kruck5

Dont sugar coat it boys, what do you really think of the mount above?

Thats funny right there, I dont care who you are (and I agree)


----------



## turkeytom

M.Magis said:


> Not to point fingers, but some of you should actually look at pics of live bobcats before saying how good your mounts are.


ditto


----------



## spenn

M.Magis said:


> Not to point fingers, but some of you should actually look at pics of live bobcats before saying how good your mounts are.


Funny you should say that. These are your words and I don't remember anybody asking you. "I don’t like the idea of critiquing mounts if the taxidermist doesn’t ask for themselves. I could pick apart every mount I’ve ever done."

To the rest of the comments, I like the mount myself, that is all that really counts. Not to make excuses but the lighting is bad and it was a cell phone camera. These are really strong comments and i was just trying to HELP the OP and not get into a bashing or steal his thread. This is why I don't post much on here anymore. seems like so much negativity from everywhere and that is just dragging us down as a society and as hunters. Don't have time for that, I have more important things to do.

By the way, since this one is so bad, why don't you guys that can do better past some pics of ones that you have done.


----------



## M.Magis

spenn said:


> Funny you should say that. These are your words and I don't remember anybody asking you. "I don’t like the idea of critiquing mounts if the taxidermist doesn’t ask for themselves. I could pick apart every mount I’ve ever done."


 I did say that, and it's true. Notice I didn't say anything in particular about the mount itself. Just making an observation, that's all. I wasn't pointing out only your post, but I certainly was including it. I've seen loads of bad cat mounts that people claim are great. I understand you're offended, but seriously, look at some pics of live cats and tell us what you see.


----------



## Fletcher43

M.Magis said:


> I did say that, and it's true. Notice I didn't say anything in particular about the mount itself. Just making an observation, that's all. I wasn't pointing out only your post, but I certainly was including it. I've seen loads of bad cat mounts that people claim are great. I understand you're offended, but seriously, look at some pics of live cats and tell us what you see.


The moral of the story is YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!! I would bet money if you put a $300.00 mt next to a $600.00 mt you would see the difference in most cases.


----------



## Jseiler

As being a taxidermist, it really tics me off when someone says it seems high to get something mounted. Let me ask you this, what do you make an hour at work? Do you work for minimum wage? I charge $400 for a lifesize bobcat and that does not include an open mouth. It would be an additional $100 for an open mouth. And presuming what you want done with a habitat it may go even higher in price. MY $400 price pretty much comes out to me makeing an average of $14 an hr. after all my overhead and material cost comes out of the price. My prices are base on materials, time that I have in the mount and all my overhead like electricity, gas and shop expenses. When you start talking life size mounts their is a crazy amount of time in one to produce a good looking mount. Most commercial forms especially bobcats and bears that will actually fit a form right out of the box. So now I got time cutting the form apart and making the size I need it to be or to alter it to get the pose you are looking for. Witch in return is driving the price up even more. I would feel absolutely ashamed of myself if I would have let a cat go out of my shop that looks as bad as the one above.

I will agree that Timberland does some outstanding cat mounts, better then I will ever be able to do. 

As for pics, I don't have any pics of cats that I have mounted but I will post some pics of a whitetail and a bear that I have done. (bear pics were taken before I went threw and painted the under skin of the bear hence the baldness look with all the light brown spots)


----------



## StraightShotSam

I think a just table/predistal deal would look really nice!


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

StraightShotSam said:


> I think a just table/predistal deal would look really nice!


Well, I have one for sale if you are interested.


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt

The Cat above looks like it just got smacked in the head with a shovel!!!


----------



## Junglekat

Fellas are not bashful over here.


----------



## Olgord

From what I have seen...Cole with Timberland Taxidermy and Lonny Travis of Travis Taxidermy are the best values out there for cats. High quality work and very reasonable prices. You will get what you pay for...especially with cats. These two guys create art, not just mounts.

OlGord


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

Thanks for the kind words guys, and Olgord, I would agree about Lonny. He does nice work with cats. There is room in the industry for all levels of ability, and honestly if someone can't tell the difference between a $300 cat and a $700 cat then it would be silly for them to spend more than $300. As long as you are happy with the work you had done, then that is all that matters. 

MOC, just thought I'd give you a heads up...your cat is mounted and drying. I'll post a preview pic of it on here for you Monday, and I'll call you when it's dry, finished, and ready for pickup.


----------



## MOC

TimberlandTaxi said:


> MOC, just thought I'd give you a heads up...your cat is mounted and drying. I'll post a preview pic of it on here for you Monday, and I'll call you when it's dry, finished, and ready for pickup.


Sounds good, looking forward to it. Turn out OK even with the cosmetic surgery I gave to that cat's face?


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

MOC, here is the preview of your kitty that I'd promised. The volleyball sized hole in the side of his head repaired quite nicely. It should by dry and ready in another week or so, I'll give you a call.


----------



## MOC

Wow! That looks incredible, Cole. Can't wait till it's ready.


----------



## Fletcher43

TimberlandTaxi said:


> MOC, here is the preview of your kitty that I'd promised. The volleyball sized hole in the side of his head repaired quite nicely. It should by dry and ready in another week or so, I'll give you a call.


Nice job Cole...see people This is what a cat looks like.


----------



## codykrr

WOW! that makes ALL the cat mounts I have EVER seen look terrible!!! That my friend is some beautiful work!! I have a few of these running around on the land I hunt. Maybe its time to clean a few out and send one your way!


----------



## adhcountry

this one was 250.00 15 years ago..........running 500 now.....I've got two being mounted right now .....shoulder mount 200 each


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

Thanks, your compliments mean a lot. Cats seem to give a lot of taxidermists trouble. They are difficult to do, no question about that. Paying more obviously doesn't mean getting more, but at the same time going cheap almost always means lower quality. I meant what I said earlier though, if you can't tell the difference between a $250 cat and a $700 cat, it would make no sense to pay more. Some people can tell a difference however, and that keeps me pretty busy. Here is one I did a while back. I need to take more pics, but it seems I'm always too busy to get any pictures before they go out the door.


----------



## adhcountry

TimberlandTaxi said:


> Thanks, your compliments mean a lot. Cats seem to give a lot of taxidermists trouble. They are difficult to do, no question about that. Paying more obviously doesn't mean getting more, but at the same time going cheap almost always means lower quality. I meant what I said earlier though, if you can't tell the difference between a $250 cat and a $700 cat, it would make no sense to pay more. Some people can tell a difference however, and that keeps me pretty busy. Here is one I did a while back. I need to take more pics, but it seems I'm always too busy to get any pictures before they go out the door.


That my friend sis a great mount for sure......


----------



## MOC

TimberlandTaxi said:


> MOC, here is the preview of your kitty that I'd promised. The volleyball sized hole in the side of his head repaired quite nicely. It should by dry and ready in another week or so, I'll give you a call.


TTT. I'm not sure she looked this real when I shot her, Cole. :cat:


----------



## Brian Jones

You are a bobcat master, buddy


----------



## kevinsulikowski

he should be very happy with the mount just saw you beat 16 other cats on taxidermy.net congtrats


----------



## 4TRACKS

Cole , He looks very content .
Also very much alive .
You did a great job ...


----------



## MOC

kevinsulikowski said:


> he should be very happy with the mount just saw you beat 16 other cats on taxidermy.net congtrats


Don't worry, I am. I don't even have it yet and I'm very, very happy. I don't know anything about him beating 16 other cats with this work, but I wouldn't doubt it. Dude is good.


----------



## sawtoothscream

TimberlandTaxi said:


> MOC, here is the preview of your kitty that I'd promised. The volleyball sized hole in the side of his head repaired quite nicely. It should by dry and ready in another week or so, I'll give you a call.


looks like it needs another shot. i mean wow thats a amazing job. do you do yotes? what do those run? always wanted to get a full body mount of a yote


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

Yeah MOC, I entered your cat in the second annual "Bobcat Challenge" on a taxidermy website, and it was voted on by members of the site. 

sawtoothscream, yes I do coyotes as well.


----------



## Fletcher43

Cole are those are artificial noses??


TimberlandTaxi said:


> Thanks, your compliments mean a lot. Cats seem to give a lot of taxidermists trouble. They are difficult to do, no question about that. Paying more obviously doesn't mean getting more, but at the same time going cheap almost always means lower quality. I meant what I said earlier though, if you can't tell the difference between a $250 cat and a $700 cat, it would make no sense to pay more. Some people can tell a difference however, and that keeps me pretty busy. Here is one I did a while back. I need to take more pics, but it seems I'm always too busy to get any pictures before they go out the door.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

> Cole are those are artificial noses??


The short answer to that question would be no, not all of them.


----------



## archeryshooter

When it comes to price thats not the most important thing but when it comes to a bidding war on price they are fools and if they have confidence in thier work they would charge what its worth if they dont I would say its not good most states have a state competion for taxidermy if they have never had a big enough set to go do it and win a ribbon then they are not putting enough into thier work or anyone elses. You want to see good work go to one and walk around and look you will see the diff. By the way Cole nice job.


----------



## M.Magis

archeryshooter said:


> most states have a state competion for taxidermy if they have never had a big enough set to go do it and win a ribbon then they are not putting enough into thier work or anyone elses


 Some of the best in the world don't compete.


----------



## 4TRACKS

Cole are you talking abought just the pedistal or Bobcat pedistal mounted ?
I want to have a Bobcat done .
I,ve only seen one while hunting a couple years ago .
I may just buy one on Taxi net . and have it mounted ?
I realize most States you need to be a licensed taxidermy to purchase .
How would it work if Iwanted to pay and have it sent to a taxidermist ?
Sorry to high jack your thread ....


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

4TRACKS said:


> Cole are you talking abought just the pedistal or Bobcat pedistal mounted ?
> I want to have a Bobcat done .
> I,ve only seen one while hunting a couple years ago .
> I may just buy one on Taxi net . and have it mounted ?
> I realize most States you need to be a licensed taxidermy to purchase .
> How would it work if Iwanted to pay and have it sent to a taxidermist ?
> Sorry to high jack your thread ....


I have a bobcat pedestal mounted right now that I would sell. I also keep plenty of stock bobcats for those that want one mounted but don't have the cat. I purchase the cats, then sell them after they are mounted so no legal problems. (You would have to check with your state on the legalities of purchasing a bobcat mount, but most all allow it) You could also purchase a cat, and have it shipped to me for mounting, but in some states that is not legal. (My home state of MO for example requires a fur trader license to buy furbearers.)


----------



## archeryshooter

Im sure thats true but somewere they learned from the best and they dont do thier work for CHEAP.


----------



## bow hunter11

my taxidermist would only cost me about 300 dollars because we give him so much buisiness


----------



## 480 stu-ffer

Might check out 

http://www.arizonataxidermists.info

just highlight the above link .... then double click and go down to search and click...


----------



## cwt

cole is one of the best cat guys out there.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

Thanks CWT. Here's another one recently finished:


----------

